# Need a Smoked Kingfish Dip Recipe



## ebb tide (Aug 1, 2009)

I have some kingfish I want to smoke and make some dip with and wanted some suggestions as to how you do it.

-Do you brine it before you smoke it?
-What type of seasoning do you use?
-What temp. do you cook with and how long?
-After smoking, what do you mix with it for the dip?

Thanks.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 1, 2009)

ebb tide, i've asked on this forum in the past and never recieved a response. a buddy of mine had some down in the keys one year and said it was jam up. if you get one, pm me with the recipe


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

Try www.ecpff.com and look under receipts. Might ask the question there also because those guys eat and sleep saltwater fishing.

There is also a Pensacola Fishing Forum that has the same layout and someone will have an suggestion. I think you can get to the Pensacola site from ecpff site.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 2, 2009)

Here ya go enjoy and thank the man....

http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/index.php?showtopic=1020&hl=SMOKED


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for lookin out TGATTIS


----------



## ebb tide (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I'll be smoking the fish on Tuesday.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank Mark, he's the smoked kingfish guru....that man knows how to do it like no other...


----------



## grim (Aug 3, 2009)

This was for amberjack, but the recipes are the same excep for the fish.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326567&highlight=


----------

